# e6300 or e2220?



## Brutalfate (Aug 7, 2008)

So, im building a 'budget' system for my brother, I cant decide whether to use my e6300 (currently in my htpc, that i NEVER use) and spend the extra money on better cooling, or buy a new e2220/e2200?

Anyone know how the two compare?

thanks.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2008)

I wold go with the E6300, they are still monsters. Or you could buy my E7200 for pretty cheap


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 7, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I wold go with the E6300, they are still monsters. Or you could buy my E7200 for pretty cheap



I say take the E7200 fast at that price!


----------



## Brutalfate (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha. Ohhh. How much is your e7200 going for? how much would shipping be to aussie land?


----------



## francis511 (Aug 7, 2008)

E6300 murders e2200. Cache makes all the difference.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 7, 2008)

Look at my sig  i can only say the E6300.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 7, 2008)

E6300 hands down


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 7, 2008)

Brutalfate said:


> Haha. Ohhh. How much is your e7200 going for? how much would shipping be to aussie land?



he has it priced at $95 usd


----------

